# my new go to for fish baste



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

melted butter with fresh basil, a light sprinkle of blackened seasoning (I use Emeril's ESSENCE Creole Seasoning link here http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...s-essence-creole-seasoning-recipe2/index.html ) and lemon... if fish does not have natural oil like salmon put olive oil on first to prevent stickage


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Good stuff there surfmom!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I also make sure I have lots of paprika it crisps the skin and tail up nice yum!


----------

